

Public Law No. 114-23 USA Freedom Act of 2015 - Errorcod3
http://cryptome.org/2015/06/pl-114-23.htm

======
skidoo
tl;dr- As our alien progenitors remind us that the end is nigh, we must finish
our sacred work collecting all datum of the Earth as final report for the
human species.

